# Has Leipheimer been picked up to race?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am sure he will have it sorted out to contest the might Tour of California, but has anyone heard anything? I doubt a UCI team will pick him up since his story broke, but I am guessing a pro continental team in the US will snatch him.


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't believe he has yet. I really hope he gets picked up somewhere...yeah he's old, but dude can ride...could have easily won utah if his team didn't screw him in the TTT, almost won Colorado, and did great on one leg in Cali. I think he got a raw deal with OPQS, using the doping admission as a reason to get rid of him, when the real reason was to clear money to bring on Cav. Which I understand it's a business as well, and have no problem with the move from a race team strategy and direction standpoint, but at least be honest with the guy as to why you're firing him. Sorry about the rant, I just hate to see a guy with that much ability missing from the peloton, especially in the US stage races.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is interesting:

Lefevere: I Have No Regrets Sacking Leipheimer | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope he gets picked up. Maybe Garmin.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dank said:


> I hope he gets picked up. Maybe Garmin.


Vaughters said they would consider it in a perfect world, but can't afford to add him and are unwilling to sacrifice one of their young riders to get someone that will only be riding for another year or two.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Vaughters speaks from the hip on Bruyneel, Leipheimer, Tygart and CCN


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I wonder if Levi would come back and ride for a base salary. It seems like this could be a good option if he wants a future in the sport. I believe that when Di Luca came back, he signed with Katusha for no salary


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I think LL would be too proud to ride for free on Garmin or 1/25 of his Euro salary on one of the smaller domestic teams. Maybe his best bet is to hope for some crashes at some of the earlier events like Paris-Nice, Milan San-Remo, and those treacherous Spanish races on crappy roads. He could then step in if a team needs a replacement for some climbing talent. Stay in shape, Levi!


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I'd like to see Levi race a primarily US schedule with a Pro Continental or Continental team. I think he would be useful in the role of mentor and as a media and fan draw for US races that typically don't get participation from a top ProTour caliber rider.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know who's going to pick him up, but he and a few others blew by me on a road ride earlier this week.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

AdamM said:


> I'd like to see Levi race a primarily US schedule with a Pro Continental or Continental team. I think he would be useful in the role of mentor and as a media and fan draw for US races that typically don't get participation from a top ProTour caliber rider.


He could do that if he was just interested in racing and nothing else. Yes, he'd be a good draw at races like Gila or Cascade but I think he still has podium ambitions for the big races like California, Colorado, or Utah. To compete there, he'd need a good team around him and a Continental team wouldn't cut it even if they did wrangle an invitation. A US Pro-C team like United Healthcare might be a good fit since they get over to Europe occasionally and his experience would come in handy. UHC's team is already well set for 2013, however.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree he probably has bigger ambitions, but it seems to me that he's now toxic for Euro teams (in your face Omerta as Vaughter's noted). No hope at Sky, Green Edge seems a stretch. United was my thought too because of their Pro Conti status. I can't imagine if the money could be made to work that they wouldn't shuffle their line up to make space.


----------



## drewPjohnson (May 29, 2011)

moonmoth said:


> I think LL would be too proud to ride for free on Garmin or 1/25 of his Euro salary on one of the smaller domestic teams. Maybe his best bet is to hope for some crashes at some of the earlier events like Paris-Nice, Milan San-Remo, and those treacherous Spanish races on crappy roads. He could then step in if a team needs a replacement for some climbing talent. Stay in shape, Levi!


Good point. However, does he really have other options? (Actual question) If he ever wants to get his fondos or sponsorships off the ground again (assuming they dropped him after he got sacked) he might have to take the salary hit. Also, if he wanted a future in the sport etc. it seems like he would have to make a "clean comeback" for a few years before he could land a coaching/director spot. This is all pure speculation on my part. or in better words I really have no idea what im talking about


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

drewPjohnson said:


> Good point. However, does he really have other options? (Actual question) If he ever wants to get his fondos or sponsorships off the ground again (assuming they dropped him after he got sacked) he might have to take the salary hit.


Well, his cohorts in crime (Zabriskie, Danielson, VdV) have gotten off easy and will be back racing in Europe by April, so why shouldn't LL be in a similar boat? He would likely argue that since 2006, he has made a "clean comeback" just like his Garmin pals. 

His Fondo always sells out so if even it takes a slight hit from his suspension, I suspect it will survive just fine.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Does anyone else get the sense that it's 'All or nothing' for him. It seems that way from how he rides, that he's alot like LA in that he's either going to go for the big overall win, or just pedal around and do absolutely nothing. I'm sure this year was his last, maybe one more, but it seems that he's almost too proud to move to a smaller squad, and I don't blame him. He is a Protour veteran, he doesn't need to be on a pro-conti, and definitely not a conti team. He needs to be on a european pro-conti team at the LEAST! He can win races, no doubt about that, and maybe he'll jump on a team just to be able to ride the ToC, then retire, who knows.

Case in point: You wouldn't tell an NFL quarterback that just lost the superbowl by 3 pts. that he was past his prime and needed to retire. It wasn't all about him, and the same goes for LL, he's still winning, so there is no reason for teams not to pick him up.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

I believe it's time for Levi to retire and maybe write a book.


----------



## falcon1823 (Apr 5, 2012)

superg said:


> I believe it's time for Levi to retire and maybe write a book.


Do you believe it's time for Colorado winner Vande Velde, gunnison to aspen Stage winner Danielson (and podium in california), Current US TT Champ Dave Z, Last year TDF stage 12 winner David Millar, etc to retire? Because if I'm playing fantasy cycling, and no one has a springtime broken leg to heal up, I'm taking Levi to beat all these guys in a stage race, all things being equal. Unless you think they should all retire, which, i'm sure you have your reasons and maybe even a good point...but they're too good and too fast to retire right now in my opinion.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

falcon1823 said:


> Do you believe it's time for Colorado winner Vande Velde, gunnison to aspen Stage winner Danielson (and podium in california), Current US TT Champ Dave Z, Last year TDF stage 12 winner David Millar, etc to retire? Because if I'm playing fantasy cycling, and no one has a springtime broken leg to heal up, I'm taking Levi to beat all these guys in a stage race, all things being equal. Unless you think they should all retire, which, i'm sure you have your reasons and maybe even a good point...but they're too good and too fast to retire right now in my opinion.


Levi was the one who started talking about Rabbobank while spilling the beans on Lance. He broke the silence about doping on a Euro team. The other guys only ratted on Lance Armstrong (at least as far as we know from the media). That is a no-no. European pro teams have the fight club mentality...or ostrich head in the sand mentality about doping. That is why I think the Euro teams, or atleast Pro Tour teams will pass on him.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

superg said:


> I believe it's time for Levi to retire and maybe write a book.


He finished third last year in a competitive Tour of Colorado. He should have enough to compete one more year in week-long stage races, which are his specialty. And then he can probably do one more year after that, in sunset mode.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Liquigas and Saxo could both be possibilities. Liquigas probably has the budget and a US bike sponsor, Saxo really needs the points (assuming they have money) and Levi gets on well with the guys @ Specialized.

Both have "forgiving" atmospheres.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I hope he gets picked up by a team...I really like to watch him race.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

davidka said:


> Liquigas and Saxo could both be possibilities. Liquigas probably has the budget and a US bike sponsor, Saxo really needs the points (assuming they have money) and Levi gets on well with the guys @ Specialized.
> 
> Both have "forgiving" atmospheres.


But wouldn't Levi's points be unavailable, just like Conti's?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

davidka said:


> Liquigas and Saxo could both be possibilities. Liquigas probably has the budget and a US bike sponsor, Saxo really needs the points (assuming they have money) and Levi gets on well with the guys @ Specialized.
> 
> Both have "forgiving" atmospheres.


saxobank tinkoff does not need any points. they've got the license.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

moonmoth said:


> He finished third last year in a competitive Tour of Colorado. He should have enough to compete one more year in week-long stage races, which are his specialty. And then he can probably do one more year after that, in sunset mode.


Yeah, I agree with that. It's just the while USADA thing was like playing musical chairs and Levi is the one who lost this round. I do hope he finds a team, he's a solid American rider in the mainly EURO Pro Peleton.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

falcon1823 said:


> Do you believe it's time for Colorado winner Vande Velde, gunnison to aspen Stage winner Danielson (and podium in california), Current US TT Champ Dave Z, Last year TDF stage 12 winner David Millar, etc to retire? Because if I'm playing fantasy cycling, and no one has a springtime broken leg to heal up, I'm taking Levi to beat all these guys in a stage race, all things being equal. Unless you think they should all retire, which, i'm sure you have your reasons and maybe even a good point...but they're too good and too fast to retire right now in my opinion.


Since they admitted they doped, that's exactly what I believe. Now, admittedly, Hamilton beat them to the punch so I don't have a clue what their next "best" move should be.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Yeah, I agree with that. It's just the while USADA thing was like playing musical chairs and Levi is the one who lost this round. I do hope he finds a team, he's a solid American rider in the mainly EURO Pro Peleton.


His problem is that Omerta is still in force on the Euro teams, so he's toxic as his former team boss indicated. The guys that break Omerta will need to have spots on Garmin. Other than that it looks to me like your career will still be over if you talk.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

spookyload said:


> Levi was the one who started talking about Rabbobank while spilling the beans on Lance. He broke the silence about doping on a Euro team. The other guys only ratted on Lance Armstrong (at least as far as we know from the media). That is a no-no. European pro teams have the fight club mentality...or ostrich head in the sand mentality about doping. That is why I think the Euro teams, or atleast Pro Tour teams will pass on him.


Yep, I think Spookload got this one exactly right; Levi's too "toxic" now for any Euro teams to pick him up.
Too bad too- because as has been pointed out, he's at least as competitive as VdV, DZ and TD (more so, actually).


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

oops sorry wrong thread


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

ewarnerusa said:


> But wouldn't Levi's points be unavailable, just like Conti's?


It's a new year and Saxo will get the points it needs - Levi is done, partly due to the omerta, but I think more so due to his decline in recent years. The short and the sweet is even without his turn on Rabobank, he probably would have been done after his Quickstep contract was done.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

LostViking said:


> It's a new year and Saxo will get the points it needs - Levi is done, partly due to the omerta, but I think more so due to his decline in recent years. The short and the sweet is even without his turn on Rabobank, he probably would have been done after his Quickstep contract was done.


Tour of Argentina starts tomorrow. Call it a warmup, shake off the rust, drop some kilo's race, whatever, but LL WON the race last year. 3rd overall on the Tour of Switzerland, too. I don't think he can command a top of the peleton Euro salary anymore but in past years, he'd be snapped up in a second for his ability to grind up a mountain. It's a new world now, though.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

LL tends to do well in the shorter stage races. In that respect, he probably would have another year or two left before retiring.


----------

